# 'Rossi 0-8-0 Repower



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I need some pointers and advice on remotoring a Rivarossi 0-8-0. I have the motor selected. Is it OK to leave the gears in? Its a bear to dissamble a N scale steamer! I hear a Dremel is a worst nightmare on these old frames. Is it OK to use? I tried hand filing, got no where in 10 minutes.


----------

